# [Qmail] Pas de log de qmail-smtpd

## Mikegyver42

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un serveur dédié chez Ovh qui tourne sous Gentoo 2006 (OS EGW Extranet Group Work)

Je rencontre quelques problèmes de réception de mail, certains domaines ne peuvent nous écrire ;-(

Etant débutant sous Gentoo je découvre peu à peu le fonctionnement de cette distrib.

En cherchant à solutionner mon problème je scrute les logs de Qmail et seul le log général de la distribution des emails (/var/log/qmail/current) fonctionne.

Le log qmail-smtpd ne fonctionne pas il reste vide. Comment faire pour que les logs de ce service fonctionnent ?

Voici mon script de démarrage de qmail:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

depend() {

    use net

    before ntpd ntp-client spamd apache apache2

}

start() {

    cd /

    ebegin "Starting Qmail"

    env - PATH="/var/qmail/bin:/usr/local/bin" \

        /var/qmail/bin/qmail-start "`grep -v '^#' /var/qmail/control/defaultdelivery`" 2>&1 | /usr/bin/tai64n \

   | /usr/bin/setuidgid qmaill /usr/bin/multilog /var/log/qmail/ &

    eend $?

    ebegin "Starting Smtp"

    env - PATH="/var/qmail/bin:/usr/bin" \

        tcpserver -H -R -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -c100 -u508 -g503 0 smtp \

   /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd 2>&1 \

   | /usr/bin/tai64n \

   | /usr/bin/setuidgid qmaill /usr/bin/multilog /var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/ &

    eend $?       

       

}

stop() {

    ebegin "Stopping Qmail"

    killall qmail-send

    killall tcpserver

    eend $?

}

```

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre ce problème... J'ai passé un temps fou sur la toile sans trouver quelque chose de fonctionnel.

Merci.

----------

## Ti momo

Quelles sont les permissions sur '/var/log/qmail' et '/var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/' ?

----------

## Mikegyver42

drwxr-xr-x 7 qmaill  root         4096 déc 18 17:48 qmail

drwxr-xr-x 2 qmaill root     4096 jan 12  2007 qmail-qmtpd

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de droit car en modifiant le script de démarrage et en faisant une erreur dedans une ligne reportant cette erreur s'est inscrite dans le fichier /log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/current

----------

